# Sticky  Uploading Pics



## lperry82

Click *Post New Thread* or *Go Advanced*








*Choose file from your Hard Drive*








*Then click upload till you see this* 








*Then click on file or Insert all if more than one*








*It will look like this*









You can preview your post before submitting 
Hope this helps for the ones who don't know how


----------



## roxy culver

Maybe this should be a sticky so those that don't know how to load pix can learn?


----------



## lperry82

I was testing out my camera see how good it is


----------



## srtiels

Great Info...this is so much easier to do than the hassle of uploading to a photo-hosting site.

Roxy...I'm still learning how to do the Moderation.,..so I think I got it as a Sticky...


----------



## roxy culver

Yep you did srtiels, its a sticky! AWESOME!


----------



## mitch2006

i'll try it thank you guys


----------



## WereAllMadHere

Thank you so much! Finally I learned how to put some pictures up lol!


----------



## WereAllMadHere

ugh...one more thing sorry...how do I upload more than one at a time? lol I tried and it won't let me. I guess I'm computer illiterate.


----------



## Debbie05

How do you make the pictures bigger. Mine are always small


----------



## srtiels

Debbie05 said:


> How do you make the pictures bigger. Mine are always small


 -------------------------------------

If your uploading from the computer the pix's are going to show up as thumbnails. Just click on them for a larger veiw.


----------



## rockysmum

Hello
Im having trouble uploading pictures ,i think mine are too big could anyone tell me how to make my photos on my computer smaller, thanks


----------



## pink.snootchies

oh gosh, i had been looking for that little paper clip from the start beause i dont like photobucket sometimes... sheesh i swear my roots are blonde sometimes 
Thank you.


----------



## Codyandme1

Whenever I try and post pics it says it's the wrong file, is there a way of doing it on my iPod ?


----------



## lperry82

Here is another thread that you can look at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=66


----------



## jellybean

Since yesterday ive been unable to upload photos from computer, never had this problem before  
It says uploading please wait, then nothing happens.
Dont know what im doing wrong, any suggestions?


----------



## Tango's Mommy

how do u upload photos from cell phone?


----------



## Christiansen

lperry82 said:


> I was testing out my camera see how good it is



woww this is great help...now it would be easier to do it..otherwise it was a huge mess to do uploading for few pics which we like most..

*click this link get more info.about ashford ===>> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130312205120AAgVwUs*


----------



## birdgirl

*Sunny*

Hi I tried to upload a pic of our new tiel from a pic taken on my camera but it told me pic was too big


----------



## Sebastior

*Baby hogging the broccoli plants on the balcony.*

Could someone delete this post? I thought i was making my own thread, turns out i was wrong


----------



## Nimra

The most best sticky ever. Sure helped me a lot


----------



## Nimra

By the way this is cookie in his awful cage at the time when he didn't have a cage we had to buy one and we had to put him in this wreck. Thank god he got out of this a hour later. It was wooden and it sucked. He hated it.


----------



## Nimra

I didn't mean to post this pic I was just trying it out.


----------



## Cliona

I tried to post a picture and it said, "permission denied." Any advice?


----------



## roxy culver

Maybe the picture was too big?


----------



## orb and george

lperry82 said:


> Click *Post New Thread* or *Go Advanced*
> View attachment 8599
> 
> 
> *Choose file from your Hard Drive*
> View attachment 8600
> 
> 
> *Then click upload till you see this*
> View attachment 8601
> 
> 
> *Then click on file or Insert all if more than one*
> View attachment 8603
> 
> 
> *It will look like this*
> View attachment 8602
> 
> 
> 
> You can preview your post before submitting
> Hope this helps for the ones who don't know how


----------

